# New 312Bh



## curtcherry (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi All - Found this forum searching the net. I just purchased a new 312BH. Looking forward to using it when it arrives in a couple of weeks. My son and I are big hunters. We are moving up from a popup. We camp in cold weather and I finally had enough last go around. We woke up in Northern Missouri in our popup on January 2 to the tune of 0 degrees or lower... Who really cares what the temp was when it gets that low. IT IS ABSOLUTELY FRIGID! Especially in a popup where the propane didnt flow because it was so cold. Electric heaters kept us COOL not warm. Anyway, I think the 312BH should make things very comfortable. Take care all.

One question I did have. I am 6' 3". Anyone that tall have an issue with the short queen bed of 60x74? I might be replacing that right off the bat.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

TO OUTBACKERS.COM


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

WELCOME!! WELCOME!!

I think you may see a little bit of difference between the new trailer and the ol' popup. But just a little.









Are you from Mo? I have family there.

Jim


----------



## curtcherry (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes St Louis.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

curtcherry said:


> One question I did have. I am 6' 3". Anyone that tall have an issue with the short queen bed of 60x74? I might be replacing that right off the bat.


Welcome...welcome..welcome. Glad you found us.

If you do decided to extend the bed, I think you'll find you'll only be able to gain about 4" as there isn't much space between the current bed and the wall.

Enjoy the new Outback. Oh..that outside kitchen area looks really nice. I think you are the first person on this forum to purchase that model. You will be answering a lot of questions in the future, as I expect that model will be very popular.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome, that's quite an upgrade from a popup. I'm sure that you will keep plenty warm in there. If you would be interested in meeting up with a few other outbackers, we are planning a spring rally in Utica, Illinois which is just a click over 230 miles from St. Louis, check it out in the rally section.


----------



## curtcherry (Jan 15, 2010)

The bed issue will be an interesting one. When I was at the show I made a mental note of how much room was between the bed and the wall on the Laredo, Rockwood and Outback models. Dummy me, I should have figured out why the outback had so much more room between the wall and the bed. I believe, not totally sure, that the Rockwood had a 60x80 bed as well as the Laredo. The outback had a 60x74. It looked like it would be hard to stuff a pillow between the wall and bed on the Rockwood. The air vent was right there, so that was how much space was between the wall and bed. On the outback it had enough room between the wall and bed to clearly see the vent and probably walk between the wall and bed. I assume that is the difference. I will not get my trailer until the first of March as they are going to order one. So we will see when it arrives.

With all the camping we do, it will be a real plus to fix the meals outside and not have to track dirt inside a bunch of times each day to eat. I will be happy to answer all questions.


----------



## kylemontana (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!! We have one on order and can hardly wait!! Hope you dont mind questions but I sure would like to pick your brain a little before ours arrives!!! I will get some questions together and post them here, Thanks,Kyle.
P.S. may I ask where you got yours at, Im one of those buyers who always likes to know that I got treated fairly!!.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

if the bedroom and bed are the same as my 310BHS you will be fine i am almost 6-4 and i fit in ours.........doors closed and i am fine, just barely, but nonetheless i can stretch out completely.

When i was looking at this floor plan i checked all of them out at the hershey rv show; i mean like 7-8 different models with this floor plan. The 310 won.....over all with the curved node the bedroom looked and felt smaller, but when i laid don i had like 2" more room head to foot than any other model.

The salesmen from the different brands/models were laughing....i would walk in they asked if they could help or answer anything.....i would tell them i am buying this floor plan today.....depends on which model i fit in the best.......and the 310 won!

You will love yours i am sure.....Congrats!!


----------

